# Expenses in Singapore



## samthecoolguy209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi All

I have got an offer from Singapore based company and will be getting 6000 SGD per month in hand. Office is in CBD area, can someone help me in getting idea of cost of living in Singapore? I will be coming with my wife and planning to rent out a HBD flat.
I am having offer in India with 11.5 lakh per annum, is it advisable to move to Singapore?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

Other things aside s$6000 is a far better salary than 11.5….Now a days Freshers in Indian are getting a starting package of 9-10L PA….Is 6000 a good salary ? Depends on your Education & Work Ex back ground.
To know more about the costs, Google this forum, you ‘ll get many similar post. Overall, you can have a decent life & better savings than India.


----------



## samthecoolguy209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi ani_india

Thanks for the response. I am B tech and having 6 years exp in IT.
So tell me hows 6k per month with my experience?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

I ‘ll say above average…The avg. salary for Indian IT companies (TCS, Infy, Wipro, CTS, etc) with 6 yrs exp would be around 4500-5000...Normally those in 14L+ bracket gets 6K onsite allowance…


----------



## samthecoolguy209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi ani_india

Thanks for reply. I just googled this forum and saw your first post. My situation is exactly same as yours. My wife wants to work on DP. How easy/tough to get a job on DP? My wife is having 6 years exp as BA in telecom domain.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

It was tough but my wife did get a job in a month’s time…Infact she got only 1 call in a month but somehow everything went smooth & she got the job...


----------



## indiangirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi Sam, I am also moving to Singapore and would like to know if you could give me some information on the cost of living. You might have done some research already.


----------



## samthecoolguy209 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey sorry, I dropped my idea to come to Singapore as my wife was not ready to quit her job.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## indiangirl (Jul 15, 2013)

if you don't mind can you share your email address with me. am also into IT. and just wanted to check if the company is the same. need to find out some more details about the company.


----------



## samthecoolguy209 (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know whether this forum allows to share or not. I am reachable at [email protected] .

Sam


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

The forum admins don't frown on sharing as long as you are not touting or something like that ..


----------

